

Google starts advertising on the homepage - quellhorst

I'm seeing a text ad for: "Enjoy free WiFi over the holidays - 47 airports and all Virgin America flights." on http://www.google.com/
======
JCThoughtscream
It does appear to be a house ad. Or should it be considered public service?
Being stuck in an airport with no reception and charge-a-minute wifi as my
only means of communication... has sucked before.

------
mooism2
That's not a paid ad though, is it? Google's paying for the free wifi.

